# Don't miss it! The South Texas Boat & Fishing Expo is almost here!



## Boerne Marine (Jun 1, 2012)

Showcasing the finest boats and vendors in the professional fishing industry.

*February 5-7, 2016*
Friday | 3-9pm
Saturday | 9am-9pm
Sunday | 9am-3pm

*New Braunfels Convention Center*
375 Castell Ave.
New Braunfels, TX 78130

Go here for more details:
http://stbfe.com

(or call us at 830.816.2130)


----------

